#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Субботнее общение буддистов. Группа в скайпе

## Tenpa Sherab

Предлагаю общаться буддистам live. Еженедельные общения по субботам в группе скайп. 
Желающим-пишите в ЛС ваши координаты в скайпе. Если группа будет большой - думаю всем будет интересно.
Здесь можно предложить темы для следующих дискуссий, (можно ткже продолжить обсуждение тем форума)
время 20:30 по москве в ближайшую субботу

----------

Nickson (27.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Белый

У нас в центре похожее вещание производится по скайпу почти каждый день. Кому интересно могу скинуть координаты.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (23.11.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> Предлагаю общаться буддистам live. Еженедельные общения по субботам в группе скайп. 
> Желающим-пишите в ЛС ваши координаты в скайпе. Если группа будет большой - думаю всем будет интересно.
> Здесь можно предложить темы для следующих дискуссий, (можно ткже продолжить обсуждение тем форума)
> время 20:30 по москве в ближайшую субботу


Отлично !

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А сколько народу может одновременно скайпиться?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Интересно! Я бы принимал участие эпизодически!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

<<А сколько народу может одновременно скайпиться? >>
вот и узнаем в процессе эксперимента

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> У нас в центре похожее вещание производится по скайпу почти каждый день. Кому интересно могу скинуть координаты.


Алексей, а сколько в среднем у вас участников?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

для начала можно поставить на обсуждение следующую тему про псевдобуддийские секты http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....120#post636120
или мож у кого есть другие предложения

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Алексей, а сколько в среднем у вас участников?


Средняя цифра примерно 10-15чел.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (23.11.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> А сколько народу может одновременно скайпиться?


на сайте скайпа сообщается, что в группе может быть до 25 человек 
http://www.skype.com/ru/features/group-calls/

----------

Пема Дролкар (23.11.2013)

----------

